# Beethoven's 6th Symphony



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pls delete thread mods.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Or you could have used one of the existing threads............. one of which is not even a week old:

Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Or you could have used one of the existing threads............. one of which is not even a week old:
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68


I'm bad about checking up on old threads, my apologies.


----------

